# [Regular Season Game 22] Houston Rockets vs. Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(13-8)/(12-7)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 9, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest* / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Bibby / Johnson / Williams / Smith / Horford**

_*** = Questionable_


_*Preview*_


> Injuries have long stood between the Houston Rockets and the kind of success they thought they could achieve. They hope their inability to stay healthy doesn't interfere with their dominance of the Atlanta Hawks in Houston.
> 
> After Ron Artest joined the team's long list of injured players in a frustrating loss, the Rockets hope to overcome their injury woes as they go for their 10th straight home win against the Hawks on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'll be tough if Artest can't go.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> It'll be tough if Artest can't go.


If Artest is out we will lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Can Battier play?
Last time there was a back-to-back Battier wasnt allowwed to play as he hadnt been given the authority to play back to backs yet. (LOL imagine TMAC Batman Artest & Barry out.)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

he's taped up and ready to play tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god for the 9-0 run to start the game. (Plus Yao 3 rebounds will probably beat his total rebounds in the last game by the end of this Q)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're holding them to 1/16 shooting so far!? OMG!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

8 points 5 rebounds by Yao. in the 1st Q.

He is a different player.

Rockets need to look inside Scola & Yao are playing amazingly.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We arenot dropping our threes why take contested ones?

We are leading because of the shots we are making in the paint. Rockets need to stick to what they are good at. If you have an open three then sure shoot it. But ROckets have Yao Scola Landry as an inside presence, Artest is not known for his jump shooting, TMAC while he did produce that 13 points in 33 seconds he is better at the basket. Rockets need to stick to what they are good at.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola or Yao must be on at all time. Out muscling the Hawks in the paint is the easiest way to baskets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao seems to have found something this game after a subpar performance last night


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our three point shooting has been atroticious. Though Ron Ron did just hit on there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well 46-38 Rockets at the half. We held them down to some atrocious shooting, but then they did catch up a little.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I go away we are up 8 Icome back and we are behind 8.........

Thank god for that 6-0 run.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The Ron Yao tag team has been awesome to watch.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game has gone like this. Exciting, crappy, crappy, exciting


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Defense!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh and I think Wafer was a great keep


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer cold blooded great screen by ROn Ron


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

18-2 run now... nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

20-2 run...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, that was an awesome ending


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW we only scored 14 points in the 3rd.......

What the hell happenned????????????????????
Yao & Artest came up big in the 4th.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS. I am watching the SPurs Mavs game its in OT a sec to go tied game

PM for a link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Double OT SPurs @ Mavericks


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I am watching it right now on my LP as well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah I am watching it right now on my LP as well.


They just keep going at each others its awesome to watch.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron Artest! Tru Warrior


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can someone tell how we can get Yao to play the way he did tonight every night? Occassionally we see him get tired of getting beat on and he plays like a beast. I wanna see this guy! :sparta:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We win, but we play ugly second half.
Good bounce back by Yao.
Ron Artest is a true warrior, and Scola all hustle tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola and Yao are the only two bigs who can post up a player. One should be on at all times IMO.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Von Wafers block on Maurice Evans.
This play was number 3 on NBATV's top 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syLjbN1Rmp4


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This team reminds me of last years Jacksonville Jaguars. We play to the level of our competition whether it's Boston or Oklahoma.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/t..._20081209_botn.nba/index.html?player=whatsnew

Wafer made my week!


----------

